# Rookie and feeder question



## FWFeecherman (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello! New to the forum and wanted to ask a question. I recently set up a tank for my elderly mother. The tank was a gift. Its a 75 gallon tank with a BioFilter system. I believe that is what it is called. I set it all up and have it running very nicely. My mother loves fancy goldfish so I have some of them in the tank. Unfortunately, my mother is disabled and is not able to physically feed the fish. I do this for her, but sometimes work takes me out of town. I was wondering if the automatic feeders I see on the market are any good? Do you guys have any suggestions or comments about these? Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

FWFeecherman said:


> Hello! New to the forum and wanted to ask a question. I recently set up a tank for my elderly mother. The tank was a gift. Its a 75 gallon tank with a BioFilter system. I believe that is what it is called. I set it all up and have it running very nicely. My mother loves fancy goldfish so I have some of them in the tank. Unfortunately, my mother is disabled and is not able to physically feed the fish. I do this for her, but sometimes work takes me out of town. I was wondering if the automatic feeders I see on the market are any good? Do you guys have any suggestions or comments about these? Thanks and have a good one!


Many of them are. I would say you generally get what you pay for...
Also, try to watch it for a couple days and make sure it works properly...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, FWFeecherman. You are a total sweetheart to set up a tank for your mom. Being disabled I'm sure she doesn't get out much and having fish to watch is a treat. 
+1 to redchigh's advice. 
I've never had to use one since I'm always home but hopefully someone will come along who can make a recommendation on a model/brand.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

redchigh said:


> Many of them are. I would say you generally get what you pay for...
> Also, try to watch it for a couple days and make sure it works properly...


+1 you get what you pay for.... unless you order on line ten you can get some really good deals (never be afraid to read reviews of a product)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a great gift!!

I can't add any input for the feeders but just wanted to say hello and welcome.


----------



## FWFeecherman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks gang. I'll let you know what I come up with and how it performs. Have a good one!


----------

